

10-year-old discovers unknown molecule that can store energy - ck2
http://now.humboldt.edu/news/not-your-average-fifth-grade-assignment/

======
joering2
"Clara Lazen, 10, randomly arranged a unique combination of oxygen, nitrogen
and carbon atoms".

a lucky coincident. like playing a lottery.

